# Skull is DONE!



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Stunning work, scourge! They're just beautiful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

excellant work!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow Scourge, awesome job!

Any plans for displaying it in all it's glowing glory?

You should do this skull casting thing more often...oh, wait.....


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice indeed!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, and they glow too.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feed back guys. No plans for displaying it. I plan on selling them locally starting in May or something. I just hope people like them as much as I do. There are so many bad skulls for sale around Halloween. I think these will be a nice alternative. I am very happy with the overall look and feel. And like Spooky1 said “they glow too”.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

One word ....*AWESOME*


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Im impressed.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Now remind me, Scourge, how big are they?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

When I started the sculpt I wanted a small skull. He got a little bigger than I wanted but I am glad now. It is a good novelty size. Here are some comparisons:

Next to a Bucky:








Next to a large human skull:








Next to a small human skull:








It's almost life size but no quite.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

you figure how much your gonna want for one?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Probably around twelve bucks or so. They each weigh about 5 pounds. Not much of a profit but I want everyone to be able to get one for Halloween. Does that sound to high or low of a price? Let this be a sounding board. I know you like to keep the costs down too 1031fan.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

pricing is so hard. it really depends on the amount of people who are going to buy them. if there was a lot of people you can go a little lower because you will get a high volume of buyers to make up for the low price. but the flip side to that is the amount of buyers will depend on the price. kind of a circle. i think the price sounds about right. probably a product someone would buy more as a novelty item instead of prop makers because if they were interested in corsping or sumthing they would probably go with a bucky for around the same price. another thing thats hard is the overhead price. making molds isn't cheap. and when people reach into there pocket to pay for a handmade prop, the majority of the time it isn't being pocketed by the seller, but rather paying back the debt the seller has invested in the prop. tricky tricky stuff. still working on finishing mine (workin on some other projects) and anxious to see what kind of prices i can offer for it.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, this is not for prop makers just happy haunts decor.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

They look great Scourge! I think the price is reasonable, this is not mass production after all.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

love the detail of the teeth.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I would've thought it was going to be higher. Looks awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scourge, take a look at this web site to see what skulls of various quality go for. My gut feel is that $12 is on the low end for yours considering the quality of the piece. I think getting more feedback is a good idea, though - let's you see what the market will bear.

http://www.anatomical.com/category.asp?c=28&bhcd2=1231171918


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks RoxyBlue, the main difference is that this new skull is made of hydrostone. I make replicas (plastic) that I charge WAY more for. I thought about making this skull into plastic but then the price would jump drastically. It's just a really cool novelty skull (IMHO). Hydrostone is only $23.00 for a 50lb. bag. Plastic is almost $100.00 a gallon. Just wanted to keep the price as low as possible. I'm flattered by your quality comment.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job Scourge..
12 bucks good price..
what did you use to make the glow?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Great Job Scourge..
> 12 bucks good price..
> what did you use to make the glow?


Thanks Lilly, You just mix glow powder and a flat sealer (anything will work). Mix it into a paint sprayer and spray. Now my basement floor glows!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh ok thanks
..so where would you find glow powder..how long does the glow last?
(I'm wondering for something outside not on skulls)


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

There are many different types of glow powder. Some last 4 hours and others 24+hours. Check out Glow inc. They have so many different products and they are reliable! I have had great order success from them. Be sure to check out the Projects. You can see how unbelievable their glow products are. Here is the link http://glowinc.com/. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So, scourge, if you end up offering these for sale to your friends on the forum, be sure you autograph each skull in case you grow up to be a famous sculptor:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Are they live or are they Memorex? Great job.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Are they live or are they Memorex? Great job.


Wow, blast from the past! Does that date us or what?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow Scourge, awesome job!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I knew him...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

That turned out wonderful scourge!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

A custom skull with excellent finish work for $12? That's a steal. Very nice.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I just realized that my post sounds like a rip towards your skull. I was refering to the price and it still looks awesome. Not sure if you thought thats what i meant or not. 

sorry.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

bignick said:


> I just realized that my post sounds like a rip towards your skull. I was refering to the price and it still looks awesome. Not sure if you thought thats what i meant or not.
> 
> sorry.


Yeah, that's how I read it. Thanks for such manners!


----------

